# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  DIY Torch Height Controller

## Khongnickname

Rãnh rỗi làm chuyện nông nỗi :




Đây là version 1 : Torch Height Controller phiên bản chạy độc lập không cần pc

Version 2 : kết hợp mach3 hỗ trợ ARC ok torch up , torch down ....

----------

im_atntc, writewin

----------


## writewin

hay quá, anh có thể chia sẻ sơ đồ mach của mạch này ko ah, vì ra tết em cũng định lên 1 máy flaasma, h đang làm cái trui cao tần với ngâm cứu thêm cái anoots, nên chưa ngầm cứu qua phần này dc.

mong anh chia sẻ

----------


## Nam CNC

Đúng là dân cơ khí nhìn điện tử thì mù đặc, coi mấy phút mà chẳng hiểu, chán phèo , cho vài em tươi mát chắc ngon mắt hơn.

----------


## Khongnickname

Shematic nè bác :



Cần cải tiến gì thì chỉ mình nhé !

----------

anhcos, CBNN, writewin

----------


## anhcos

Bác cho hỏi đầu USB gắn vào con PIC dùng để liên kết với PC phải không, nó có khác loại dây USB-COM không?

----------


## Khongnickname

> Bác cho hỏi đầu USB gắn vào con PIC dùng để liên kết với PC phải không, nó có khác loại dây USB-COM không?


Đúng là đầu USB kết nối PC , nhưng là cáp USB  loại đầu vuông type B.Nó không phải loại USB - COM mà là cáp giống cáp máy in , nếu viết firmware có thể hỗ trợ  tốc độ Full Speed (480 Mbps).

----------

anhcos

----------


## LEDUC

Sơ đồ còn thiếu tùm lùm kìa anh Phước ơi . :Smile:  .

----------

Khongnickname

----------


## Khongnickname

Ý bác nói phần xử  lý cao áp với output ra mach3 hả ?

----------


## LEDUC

:Smile:  Chính xác . Em nghỉ nên có 2 chế độ vừa chạy độc lập vừa connec với Mach3 trên cùng 1 phiên bản thì hay hơn, có thêm phần phát hiện dòng cắt nữa thì ok hơn không thì plasma dễ bị đâm đầu lúc cắt xong vật liệu lắm .

----------


## anhcos

> Đúng là đầu USB kết nối PC , nhưng là cáp USB  loại đầu vuông type B.Nó không phải loại USB - COM mà là cáp giống cáp máy in , nếu viết firmware có thể hỗ trợ  tốc độ Full Speed (480 Mbps).


Mình không có nhu cầu truyền tốc độ cao đâu, chỉ muốn điều khiển một số động cơ với màn hình trực tiếp qua cổng USB, bác cho mình xin vài đoạn code về giao tiếp USB của con này với, tks.

----------


## CBNN

chạy oke chưa bác KNN ?

----------


## Khongnickname

> Mình không có nhu cầu truyền tốc độ cao đâu, chỉ muốn điều khiển một số động cơ với màn hình trực tiếp qua cổng USB, bác cho mình xin vài đoạn code về giao tiếp USB của con này với, tks.


Bác Vô đây : 

http://www.lvr.com/winusb.htm

đầy đủ về giao tiếp usb !

----------

anhcos

----------

